# Netzwerkproblem mit Ubuntu Homeserver, Geschwinigkeitsprobleme in eine Richtung



## Obelixpp (26. September 2011)

Guten Abend,

ich habe ein Problem und zwar habe ich mir einen neuen Router gekauft (TP-Link Model No. TL-WR1043N / TL-WR1043N), vorher hatte ich diesen D-Link (DIR-615).
Da der D-Link aber nur 100 Mbit hatte war mir das etwas zu langsam. So jetzt habe ich den TP-Link angeschlossen und alles eingerichtet funktioniert soweit auch alles bis auf die kuriose Tatsache das 
wenn ich etwas von meinem PC auf meinen Homeserver kopieren möchte die Geschwindigkeit immer bei ca. 13 MB/s liegt wenn ich dagegen eine Datei vom Homeserver auf meinen PC kopiere liegt die Geschwindigkeit bei ca. 60 MB/s.
Dieses Problem trat beim D-Link auch ab und zu auf, allerdings war es dann anscheinend nach einem Reboot wieder in Ordnung.
Hier noch einige Infos zu den Systemen:

Mein PC:
OS: Windows 7
Mainboard: MSI 870A-G54
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition (Sockel AM3, 45nm, HDZ955FBGMBOX)

Homeserver:
HP ProLiant MicroServer N36L
OS: Ubuntu Server 
Für die Freigaben habe ich Samba eingerichtet, und zum Verwalten einen SSH Server installiert.
Zusätzlich habe ich einen dlna Server installiert um von dem Fernseher auf die Freigaben zugreifen zu können.

Router:
Model No. TL-WR1043N / TL-WR1043ND 

Falls Infos fehlen einfach schreiben.

Falls es wichtig ist, an dem Router hängt 1 PC über Kabel 2 Notebooks über Wlan und ein Fernsehr über Kabel.

Hätte jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte? Ich bin über alle Ratschläge dankbar.

Gruß
Obelix


----------



## Jimini (26. September 2011)

Samba hat ziemlich viel Protokolloverhead. Wie sieht es denn mit den Übertragungsraten bei FTP und HTTP aus? Was für Festplatten sind in dem HP-Gerät verbaut?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Obelixpp (26. September 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Momentan sind von dieser Festplatte Samsung SpinPoint F4 EcoGreen 2TB (HD204UI) 3 Stück verbaut. Und eine 250er Die beim HP dabei war ist glaube ich von Seagate aber das genaue Modell weiß ich leider nicht.
Wie kann ich am einfachsten die Geschwindigkeit über FTP ausprobieren, dafür muss ich ja mit sicherheit erstmal einen FTP Server auf ihm installieren oder?


----------



## Jimini (26. September 2011)

Obelixpp schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
> Momentan sind von dieser Festplatte Samsung SpinPoint F4 EcoGreen 2TB (HD204UI) 3 Stück verbaut. Und eine 250er Die beim HP dabei war ist glaube ich von Seagate aber das genaue Modell weiß ich leider nicht.
> Wie kann ich am einfachsten die Geschwindigkeit über FTP ausprobieren, dafür muss ich ja mit sicherheit erstmal einen FTP Server auf ihm installieren oder?


 
Laufen die Festplatten als RAID? Eine Anleitung zum Einrichten von FTP-Servern findest du hier: Serverdienste

MfG Jimini


----------



## Obelixpp (26. September 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Laufen die Festplatten als RAID? Eine Anleitung zum Einrichten von FTP-Servern findest du hier: Serverdienste
> 
> MfG Jimini


 
Danke werde ich mir mal anschauen.

Nein die laufen einzeln, da leider schon Daten auf ihnen waren und ich keine Möglichkeit hatte diese umzulagern.

EDIT://  Ich habe versucht ProFtp zu installieren das hat allerdings nicht richtig funktioniert.
             Gibt es eine andere möglichkeit woran man erkennen kann was das Problem ist?


----------



## Jimini (26. September 2011)

Du kannst auch mal iperf testen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Obelixpp (26. September 2011)

Auf meinem Rechner ist ja Windows installiert das Tool scheint aber nur unter Linux zu laufen gibt es auch ein Tool welches in heterogenen Netzwerken funktioniert? Sonst muss ich morgen mal eine live cd erstellen.


----------



## mattinator (27. September 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Laufen die Festplatten als RAID?


 
Wichtige Frage, vermute mal, der Server hat eine "Schreibschwäche". Oft durch RAID-Contoller ohne aktiven Schreib-Cache verursacht. Bei HP Servern (RAID-Controllern) wird dieser aus Sicherheitsgründen nur mit Akku-gepuffertem Cache aktiviert. Nach dieser Spezifikation (HP ProLiant MicroServer-Serie Spezifikationen - HP Kleine & mittlere Unternehmen Produkte) ist es sogar nur onboard-RAID, also wohl gar nicht mit separatem Controller, geschweige denn Cache. Wenn dann auch für die Sicherheit nur eine RAID-1 konfiguriert ist und die Zweikern-CPU die ganze Arbeit der Spiegelung erledigen muss, ist das Verhalten schon verständlich.


----------



## Obelixpp (27. September 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> Wichtige Frage, vermute mal, der Server hat eine "Schreibschwäche". Oft durch RAID-Contoller ohne aktiven Schreib-Cache verursacht. Bei HP Servern (RAID-Controllern) wird dieser aus Sicherheitsgründen nur mit Akku-gepuffertem Cache aktiviert. Nach dieser Spezifikation (HP ProLiant MicroServer-Serie Spezifikationen - HP Kleine & mittlere Unternehmen Produkte) ist es sogar nur onboard-RAID, also wohl gar nicht mit separatem Controller, geschweige denn Cache. Wenn dann auch für die Sicherheit nur eine RAID-1 konfiguriert ist und die Zweikern-CPU die ganze Arbeit der Spiegelung erledigen muss, ist das Verhalten schon verständlich.


 
Die Festplatten laufen ja aber garnicht im RAID sondern alle einzeln.


----------



## mattinator (27. September 2011)

Dann würde ich mal bei HP nach BIOS- und FW-Aktualisierungen schauen (http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...sId=4248009&swLang=8&taskId=135&swEnvOID=4004). War Ubuntu vorinstalliert, oder hast Du die Installation selbst gemacht (bei HP im Support-Bereich wird Ubuntu gar nicht gelistet) ? Um ein Netzwerk-Problem auf Router auszuschließen, kannst Du zum Test ja mal den Homeserver und Deinen PC direkt verbinden (ggf. gedrehtes LAN-Kabel besorgen).


----------



## Obelixpp (27. September 2011)

Ich habe Ubuntu selbst installiert. Am Router kann es ja aber bald nicht liegen weil das Problem nur in einer Richtung besteht. Ich werde sobald ich zuhause bin mal nach Bios Updates suchen. Fw Updates gibt es für homeserver soweit ich weiß keine.


----------



## Dragonix (27. September 2011)

Zeig mal die samba Config.
Kannst mal ausprobieren ob smb2 als Protokoll schneller ist (Vista, 7), musst du in der smb.conf aktivieren.
Ansonsten: Chapter*45.*Samba Performance Tuning
Aber ich denke, da liegt bei dir generell irgendein Problem vor..

Edit: Hui, angeblich ist smb2 doch etwas besser: http://www.alternativerecursion.info/?p=48, aber ob das auch den gewünschten Erfolg bei Samba bringt sei mal dahingestellt..

Wie schaut's mit der CPU Last unter Linux aus, wenn du über Netzwerk draufschreibst? Irgendwelche Auffälligkeiten?

E2: Hier hat jemand ein ähnliches Problem, aber m.e. keine verwertbare Lösung: http://forums.opensuse.org/english/...twork-internet/434925-samba-server-speed.html

Wie schaut's eigentlich mit Linux samba <<-->> Linux samba aus?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. September 2011)

Suchen wir doch mal den fehler auf der anderen seite,nämlich bei windows.Dort gibt es eine "remote differential compression". (RDC) Die kann lniux aber nicht (soweit ich weiß) und deshalb kann es zu problemen damit kommen.
Um das zu deaktivieren gehe einfach in systemsteuerung->programme und funktionen->windows-funktionen aktivieren oder deaktivieren. Dort suchst du "Remoteunterschiedskomprimierung" und machst das häckchen da raus.Anschließend vorsichtshalber neu starten und probieren.


----------



## Obelixpp (27. September 2011)

Dragonix schrieb:


> Zeig mal die samba Config.
> Kannst mal ausprobieren ob smb2 als Protokoll schneller ist (Vista, 7), musst du in der smb.conf aktivieren.
> Ansonsten: Chapter*45.*Samba Performance Tuning
> Aber ich denke, da liegt bei dir generell irgendein Problem vor..
> ...



Wie kann ich unter Ubuntu Server smb2 aktivieren 

Hier mal die Lastanzeige während eines Kopiervorgangs: 

Cpu(s): 12.5%us, 27.3%sy,  0.0%ni, 58.8%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  1.5%si,  0.0%st
Mem:   4961900k total,  4919296k used,    42604k free,  2348784k buffers
Swap:    73724k total,        0k used,    73724k free,  2246500k cached



> E2: Hier hat jemand ein ähnliches Problem, aber m.e. keine verwertbare Lösung: SAMBA server speed.
> 
> Wie schaut's eigentlich mit Linux samba <<-->> Linux samba aus?


Also hier mal meine smb.conf



Spoiler





```
# A well-established practice is to name the original file
# "smb.conf.master" and create the "real" config file with
# testparm -s smb.conf.master >smb.conf
# This minimizes the size of the really used smb.conf file
# which, according to the Samba Team, impacts performance
# However, use this with caution if your smb.conf file contains nested
# "include" statements. See Debian bug #483187 for a case
# where using a master file is not a good idea.
#

#======================= Global Settings =======================

[global]

## Browsing/Identification ###

# Change this to the workgroup/NT-domain name your Samba server will part of
   workgroup = WORKGROUP

# server string is the equivalent of the NT Description field
   server string = Homeserver

# Windows Internet Name Serving Support Section:
# WINS Support - Tells the NMBD component of Samba to enable its WINS Server
#   wins support = no

# WINS Server - Tells the NMBD components of Samba to be a WINS Client
# Note: Samba can be either a WINS Server, or a WINS Client, but NOT both
;   wins server = w.x.y.z

# This will prevent nmbd to search for NetBIOS names through DNS.
#   dns proxy = no

# What naming service and in what order should we use to resolve host names
# to IP addresses
;   name resolve order = lmhosts host wins bcast

#### Networking ####

# The specific set of interfaces / networks to bind to
# This can be either the interface name or an IP address/netmask;
# interface names are normally preferred
;   interfaces = 127.0.0.0/8 eth0

# Only bind to the named interfaces and/or networks; you must use the
# 'interfaces' option above to use this.
# It is recommended that you enable this feature if your Samba machine is
# not protected by a firewall or is a firewall itself.  However, this
# option cannot handle dynamic or non-broadcast interfaces correctly.
;   bind interfaces only = yes



#### Debugging/Accounting ####

# This tells Samba to use a separate log file for each machine
# that connects
   log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

# Cap the size of the individual log files (in KiB).
#   max log size = 1000

# If you want Samba to only log through syslog then set the following
# parameter to 'yes'.
#   syslog only = no

# We want Samba to log a minimum amount of information to syslog. Everything
# should go to /var/log/samba/log.{smbd,nmbd} instead. If you want to log
# through syslog you should set the following parameter to something higher.
#   syslog = 0

# Do something sensible when Samba crashes: mail the admin a backtrace
#   panic action = /usr/share/samba/panic-action %d


####### Authentication #######

# "security = user" is always a good idea. This will require a Unix account
# in this server for every user accessing the server. See
# /usr/share/doc/samba-doc/htmldocs/Samba3-HOWTO/ServerType.html
# in the samba-doc package for details.
   security = user

# You may wish to use password encryption.  See the section on
# 'encrypt passwords' in the smb.conf(5) manpage before enabling.
#   encrypt passwords = true

# If you are using encrypted passwords, Samba will need to know what
# password database type you are using.  
#   passdb backend = tdbsam

#   obey pam restrictions = yes

# This boolean parameter controls whether Samba attempts to sync the Unix
# password with the SMB password when the encrypted SMB password in the
# passdb is changed.
#   unix password sync = yes

# For Unix password sync to work on a Debian GNU/Linux system, the following
# parameters must be set (thanks to Ian Kahan <<kahan@informatik.tu-muenchen.de> for
# sending the correct chat script for the passwd program in Debian Sarge).
#   passwd program = /usr/bin/passwd %u
#   passwd chat = *Enter\snew\s*\spassword:* %n\n *Retype\snew\s*\spassword:* %n\n *password\supdated\ssuccessfully* .

# This boolean controls whether PAM will be used for password changes
# when requested by an SMB client instead of the program listed in
# 'passwd program'. The default is 'no'.
#   pam password change = yes

# This option controls how unsuccessful authentication attempts are mapped
# to anonymous connections
   map to guest = bad user
   guest account = nobody
   username map = etc/samba/smbusers

########## Domains ###########

# Is this machine able to authenticate users. Both PDC and BDC
# must have this setting enabled. If you are the BDC you must
# change the 'domain master' setting to no
#
;   domain logons = yes
#
# The following setting only takes effect if 'domain logons' is set
# It specifies the location of the user's profile directory
# from the client point of view)
# The following required a [profiles] share to be setup on the
# samba server (see below)
;   logon path = \\%N\profiles\%U
# Another common choice is storing the profile in the user's home directory
# (this is Samba's default)
#   logon path = \\%N\%U\profile

# The following setting only takes effect if 'domain logons' is set
# It specifies the location of a user's home directory (from the client
# point of view)
;   logon drive = H:
#   logon home = \\%N\%U

# The following setting only takes effect if 'domain logons' is set
# It specifies the script to run during logon. The script must be stored
# in the [netlogon] share
# NOTE: Must be store in 'DOS' file format convention
;   logon script = logon.cmd

# This allows Unix users to be created on the domain controller via the SAMR
# RPC pipe.  The example command creates a user account with a disabled Unix
# password; please adapt to your needs
; add user script = /usr/sbin/adduser --quiet --disabled-password --gecos "" %u

# This allows machine accounts to be created on the domain controller via the
# SAMR RPC pipe.  
# The following assumes a "machines" group exists on the system
; add machine script  = /usr/sbin/useradd -g machines -c "%u machine account" -d /var/lib/samba -s /bin/false %u

# This allows Unix groups to be created on the domain controller via the SAMR
# RPC pipe.  
; add group script = /usr/sbin/addgroup --force-badname %g

########## Printing ##########

# If you want to automatically load your printer list rather
# than setting them up individually then you'll need this
#   load printers = yes

# lpr(ng) printing. You may wish to override the location of the
# printcap file
;   printing = bsd
;   printcap name = /etc/printcap

# CUPS printing.  See also the cupsaddsmb(8) manpage in the
# cupsys-client package.
;   printing = cups
;   printcap name = cups

############ Misc ############

# Using the following line enables you to customise your configuration
# on a per machine basis. The %m gets replaced with the netbios name
# of the machine that is connecting
;   include = /home/samba/etc/smb.conf.%m

# Most people will find that this option gives better performance.
# See smb.conf(5) and /usr/share/doc/samba-doc/htmldocs/Samba3-HOWTO/speed.html
# for details
# You may want to add the following on a Linux system:
#         SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192
#   socket options = TCP_NODELAY

# The following parameter is useful only if you have the linpopup package
# installed. The samba maintainer and the linpopup maintainer are
# working to ease installation and configuration of linpopup and samba.
;   message command = /bin/sh -c '/usr/bin/linpopup "%f" "%m" %s; rm %s' &

# Domain Master specifies Samba to be the Domain Master Browser. If this
# machine will be configured as a BDC (a secondary logon server), you
# must set this to 'no'; otherwise, the default behavior is recommended.
#   domain master = auto

# Some defaults for winbind (make sure you're not using the ranges
# for something else.)
;   idmap uid = 10000-20000
;   idmap gid = 10000-20000
;   template shell = /bin/bash

# The following was the default behaviour in sarge,
# but samba upstream reverted the default because it might induce
# performance issues in large organizations.
# See Debian bug #368251 for some of the consequences of *not*
# having this setting and smb.conf(5) for details.
;   winbind enum groups = yes
;   winbind enum users = yes

# Setup usershare options to enable non-root users to share folders
# with the net usershare command.

# Maximum number of usershare. 0 (default) means that usershare is disabled.
;   usershare max shares = 100

# Allow users who've been granted usershare privileges to creat
# public shares, not just authenticated ones
#   usershare allow guests = yes

#======================= Share Definitions =======================

# Un-comment the following (and tweak the other settings below to suit)
# to enable the default home directory shares. This will share each
# user's home director as \\server\username
;[homes]
;   comment = Home Directories
;   browseable = no

# By default, the home directories are exported read-only. Change the
# next parameter to 'no' if you want to be able to write to them.
;   read only = yes

# File creation mask is set to 0700 for security reasons. If you want to
# create files with group=rw permissions, set next parameter to 0775.
;   create mask = 0700

# Directory creation mask is set to 0700 for security reasons. If you want to
# create dirs. with group=rw permissions, set next parameter to 0775.
;   directory mask = 0700

# By default, \\server\username shares can be connected to by anyone
# with access to the samba server. Un-comment the following parameter
# to make sure that only "username" can connect to \\server\username
# The following parameter makes sure that only "username" can connect
#
# This might need tweaking when using external authentication schemes
;   valid users = %S

# Un-comment the following and create the netlogon directory for Domain Logons
# (you need to configure Samba to act as a domain controller too.)
;[netlogon]
;   comment = Network Logon Service
;   path = /home/samba/netlogon
;   guest ok = yes
;   read only = yes

# Un-comment the following and create the profiles directory to store
# users profiles (see the "logon path" option above)
# (you need to configure Samba to act as a domain controller too.)
# The path below should be writable by all users so that their
# profile directory may be created the first time they log on
;[profiles]
;   comment = Users profiles
;   path = /home/samba/profiles
;   guest ok = no
;   browseable = no
;   create mask = 0600
;   directory mask = 0700

# Windows clients look for this share name as a source of downloadable
# printer drivers

# Uncomment to allow remote administration of Windows print drivers.
# You may need to replace 'lpadmin' with the name of the group your
# admin users are members of.
# Please note that you also need to set appropriate Unix permissions
# to the drivers directory for these users to have write rights in it
;   write list = root, @lpadmin

# A sample share for sharing your CD-ROM with others.
;[cdrom]
;   comment = Samba server's CD-ROM
;   read only = yes
;   locking = no
;   path = /cdrom
;   guest ok = yes

# The next two parameters show how to auto-mount a CD-ROM when the
#    cdrom share is accesed. For this to work /etc/fstab must contain
#    an entry like this:
#
#       /dev/scd0   /cdrom  iso9660 defaults,noauto,ro,user   0 0
#
# The CD-ROM gets unmounted automatically after the connection to the
#
# If you don't want to use auto-mounting/unmounting make sure the CD
#    is mounted on /cdrom
#
;   preexec = /bin/mount /cdrom
;   postexec = /bin/umount /cdrom

[Medien 1]
path=/media/Medien1/
browseable=yes
writeable=no
write list=user1
valid users=user1,user2,user3

[Medien 2]
path=/media/Medien2/
browseable=yes
writeable=no
write list=user1
valid users=user1,user2,user3

[Medien 3]
path=/media/Medien3/
browseable=yes
writeable=no
write list=user1
valid users=user1,user2,user3

[Backup]
path=/media/Backup/
browseable=yes
writeable=no
writelist=user1
valid users=user1,user2
```




Für den direkten Vergleich von Samba <-> Samba habe ich leider keinen Clienten zur Hand. Notfalls muss ich morgen sonst mal von einem Live System ausprobieren ob es dann geht.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Suchen wir doch mal den fehler auf der anderen seite,nämlich bei windows.Dort gibt es eine "remote differential compression". (RDC) Die kann lniux aber nicht (soweit ich weiß) und deshalb kann es zu problemen damit kommen.
> Um das zu deaktivieren gehe einfach in systemsteuerung->programme und funktionen->windows-funktionen aktivieren oder deaktivieren. Dort suchst du "Remoteunterschiedskomprimierung" und machst das häckchen da raus.Anschließend vorsichtshalber neu starten und probieren.



Habe ich ausprobiert, das hat leider auch nichts gebracht.


----------



## mattinator (27. September 2011)

Obelixpp schrieb:


> Und wie kann ich mir die Systemlast quasi "live" anzeigen lassen? Ich weiß leider nicht wie ich das im Terminal eingeben muss.


 
Mgl. Linux-Shell-Befehle zur Anzeige der System-Last im Terminal: top (CPU-Last, Hauptspeicher, I/O), iostat (I/O), vmstat (Hauptspeicher) ggf procinfo. Natürlich müssen die entsprechenden Pakete installiert sein, Hilfe dazu mit dem man-Befehl.


----------



## Obelixpp (28. September 2011)

Sonst noch einer eine Idee was man bei windows umstellen könnte damit das Problem behoben wird?


----------



## Jimini (29. September 2011)

Obelixpp schrieb:


> Sonst noch einer eine Idee was man bei windows umstellen könnte damit das Problem behoben wird?


 
Ich würde zunächst mal testweise eine Linux-LiveCD booten und die Übertragungsrate damit testen, um das Problem möglicherweise ein bisschen weiter eingrenzen zu können.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Obelixpp (29. September 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Ich würde zunächst mal testweise eine Linux-LiveCD booten und die Übertragungsrate damit testen, um das Problem möglicherweise ein bisschen weiter eingrenzen zu können.
> 
> MfG Jimini



So, ich habe es jetzt von Ubuntu ausprobiert und das Problem besteht leider noch immer. So langsam weiß ich wirklich nichtmehr weiter.
Hat keiner so ein ähnliches Problem schon einmal gehabt das komische ist ja vor allem das es nur in eine Richtung so extrem langsam ist.
Bei Linux genau das selbe wenn ich was vom Server auf den PC kopiere ca. 50 MB/s wenn ich allerdings was vom PC auf den Server kopieren will bekomme ich nur ca 11 MB/s was soger noch weniger wie unter Windows ist allerdings besteht das Problem ja gleichermaßen.


----------



## Obelixpp (30. September 2011)

Da, das Problem auch bei Linux besteht vermute ich mal muss der Fehler irgendwo in meiner smb.conf liegt, könnte da mal jemand drüberschauen?


----------



## Jimini (30. September 2011)

Deine smb.conf sieht korrekt aus. Du kannst aber mal testweise smb2 mit der Option "max protocol = smb2" in der smb.conf freischalten.
Laufen die beteiligten Netzwerkkarten im Vollduplexmodus? Unter Ubuntu kannst du das mit "ethtool" feststellen (also z.B. "ethtool eth0").

Ich habe gerade mal NFS und Samba getestet:

Samba, Server -> Client, ~22,8 MB/sec


> Number of files: 1
> Number of files transferred: 1
> Total file size: 6680963072 bytes
> Total transferred file size: 6680963072 bytes
> ...


Samba, Client -> Server, ~40,6 MB/sec


> Number of files: 1
> Number of files transferred: 1
> Total file size: 6680963072 bytes
> Total transferred file size: 6680963072 bytes
> ...


NFS, Server -> Client, ~59,4 MB/sec


> Number of files: 1
> Number of files transferred: 1
> Total file size: 6680963072 bytes
> Total transferred file size: 6680963072 bytes
> ...


NFS, Client -> Server, ~67,1 MB/sec


> Number of files: 1
> Number of files transferred: 1
> Total file size: 6680963072 bytes
> Total transferred file size: 6680963072 bytes
> ...


Dass das Schreiben auf den Server langsamer ist als das Lesen, liegt bei mir am RAID. Der deutliche Unterschied zwischen Samba und NFS dürfte dann aber am Protokoll selber liegen.

MfG Jimini

Nachtrag:
Ich habe schnell nochmal HTTP getestet:
HTTP, Server -> Client, ~54,9 MB/s
HTTP, Client -> Server, ~68,8 MB/s
Wie erwartet, ist HTTP am schnellsten.

Und noch ein Test mit smb2:
smb2, Server -> Client, ~22,7 MB/s


> Number of files: 1
> Number of files transferred: 1
> Total file size: 6680963072 bytes
> Total transferred file size: 6680963072 bytes
> ...


smb2, Client -> Server, ~51,2 MB7s


> Number of files: 1
> Number of files transferred: 1
> Total file size: 6680963072 bytes
> Total transferred file size: 6680963072 bytes
> ...


Nimmt sich also zumindest in meinem Fall nicht wirklich was.


----------



## Obelixpp (30. September 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Deine smb.conf sieht korrekt aus. Du kannst aber mal testweise smb2 mit der Option "max protocol = smb2" in der smb.conf freischalten.
> Laufen die beteiligten Netzwerkkarten im Vollduplexmodus? Unter Ubuntu kannst du das mit "ethtool" feststellen (also z.B. "ethtool eth0").



So ich habe das mal getestet und es scheint alles korrekt zu sein.


```
Settings for eth0:
        Supported ports: [ TP ]
        Supported link modes:   10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full
                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full
                                1000baseT/Half 1000baseT/Full
        Supports auto-negotiation: Yes
        Advertised link modes:  10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full
                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full
                                1000baseT/Half 1000baseT/Full
        Advertised pause frame use: No
        Advertised auto-negotiation: Yes
        Speed: 1000Mb/s
        Duplex: Full
        Port: Twisted Pair
        PHYAD: 1
        Transceiver: internal
        Auto-negotiation: on
        MDI-X: Unknown
        Supports Wake-on: g
        Wake-on: g
        Current message level: 0x000000ff (255)
                               drv probe link timer ifdown ifup rx_err tx_err
        Link detected: yes
```

Ich werde das mit smb2 mal ausprobieren.
Vielen Dank auf jedenfall schonmal für die Hilfe.


----------



## Jimini (30. September 2011)

Läuft die NIC im Client auch im Vollduplexmodus?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Obelixpp (30. September 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Läuft die NIC im Client auch im Vollduplexmodus?
> 
> MfG Jimini


 
Hm.. ich muss ja ehrlicherweise gestehen das ich keine Ahnung habe was das sein soll, sorry.

Also ich habe smb2 gerade aktiviert jetzt habe ich Samba Server -> PC ca. 125 MB/s aber leider noch immer PC -> Samba Server ca. 14 MB/s.


----------



## Jimini (30. September 2011)

Obelixpp schrieb:


> Hm.. ich muss ja ehrlicherweise gestehen das ich keine Ahnung habe was das sein soll, sorry.


 
Damit meinte ich nur, ob die Netzwerkkarte im Client auch im Vollduplexmodus läuft, das solltest du im Gerätemanager einsehen können. Wobei ich nicht glaube, dass es daran liegt, wenn ja die Verbindung Server->PC GBit auslastet. Sind irgendwelche Firewalls oder sowas aktiv?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Obelixpp (30. September 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Damit meinte ich nur, ob die Netzwerkkarte im Client auch im Vollduplexmodus läuft, das solltest du im Gerätemanager einsehen können. Wobei ich nicht glaube, dass es daran liegt, wenn ja die Verbindung Server->PC GBit auslastet. Sind irgendwelche Firewalls oder sowas aktiv?
> 
> MfG Jimini


 
Achso ja ich habe gerade mal bei meiner Netzwerkkarte 1GBit Vollduplex eingeschaltet dann wieder auf Automatisch aushandeln aber es ändert sich leider garnichts.
Ich habe Antivir deaktiviert und die Windows Firewall deaktiviert ich weiß nichtmehr woran das noch liegen kann.


----------



## Obelixpp (3. Oktober 2011)

Hat sonst wirklich keiner eine Idee woran das liegen könnte?
Ich wollte mal probieren ob das Problem auch bei FreeNas besteht bekomme das allerdings nicht ohne Probleme auf den USB Stick installiert.
Da der Homeserver kein Optisches Laufwerk hat.


----------



## Obelixpp (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich wollte mal versuchen einen Treiber für den Chipsatz zu installieren allerdings finde ich keinen könnte mir dabei jemand helfen?

Ich habe jetzt diese Seite gefunden allerdings finde ich darauf keinen  Treiber.  Link  zur Broadcom Seite


```
02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5723 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 10)
        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company NC107i Integrated PCI Express Gigabit Server Adapter
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 42
        Memory at fe9f0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]
        Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 3
        Capabilities: [40] Vital Product Data
        Capabilities: [60] Vendor Specific Information: Len=6c <?>
        Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+
        Capabilities: [cc] Express Endpoint, MSI 00
        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting
        Capabilities: [13c] Virtual Channel
        Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number b4-99-ba-ff-fe-a2-9a-4e
        Capabilities: [16c] Power Budgeting <?>
        Kernel driver in use: tg3
        Kernel modules: tg3
```


----------



## mattinator (10. Oktober 2011)

Spezielle Chipsatz-Treiber der Hersteller braucht man im Linux für die wenigsten Komponenten. Sobald die Komponenten von The Linux Kernel Archives unterstützt werden, macht sich kaum ein Hardware-Hersteller die Mühe, eigene / angepasste Linux-Treiber zu entwickeln. Auch die Treiber für den Netzwerk-Controller sind im Linux Bestandteil des Kernels und werden i.d.R. als Kernel-Module geladen. HP stellt für einige Hardware-Komponenten seiner Server für ausgewählte Distributionen (z.B. Redhat Enterprise Linux) auch speziell angepasste Kernel-Sources zur Verfügung (u.A. auch für die Broadcom-LAN-Controller). Allerdings meines Wissens nicht für Debian-basierte Distributionen.


----------

